# How to transfers to another club.



## Jason (Sep 21, 2018)

Daughter plays for a flight 1 team but the drive has been to hard for us and we are looking to transfer to a team that is closer to home.  How difficult is it to switch teams?


----------



## MyDaughtersAKeeper (Sep 22, 2018)

https://www.calsouth.com/en/release-transfer/ 
 Cal South release and transfer process
If he wants to play state/national cup he needs to make sure that he isn’t cup tied.


----------



## Dummy (Sep 22, 2018)

Jason said:


> Daughter plays for a flight 1 team but the drive has been to hard for us and we are looking to transfer to a team that is closer to home.  How difficult is it to switch teams?


Unless your player has a clear landing spot on a team that she wants to play with for the long term, it is probably not worth the effort to transfer this fall.  Once league ends in November, she will have all winter to find a team that is closer to home.  This will be much less stressful, which is important because you don’t want to exchange the time that she would have spent commuting and playing for time spent waiting and worrying.  If the commuting is affecting her studies, just don’t do it unless it fits in her (and your family’s) schedule - reasonable coaches understand this provided that there is clear communication.  Good luck!


----------



## Chalklines (Sep 22, 2018)

MyDaughtersAKeeper said:


> https://www.calsouth.com/en/release-transfer/
> Cal South release and transfer process
> If he wants to play state/national cup he needs to make sure that he isn’t cup tied.


What does cup tied mean? Arnt you free to walk after the roster freeze is over?


----------



## MyDaughtersAKeeper (Sep 22, 2018)

Chalklines said:


> What does cup tied mean? Arnt you free to walk after the roster freeze is over?


*Q. When is a player officially tied to a team for purposes of participating in Cup Competition?*
A. Players are cup-tied to their team once the team has entered Cup Competition and participated in the draw, in either section of Cup Competition. Players who are cup-tied may transfer to any other team entered in Cup Competition after the draw, but are ineligible to play in Cup Competition. Teams on the waiting list also have their players cup-tied as of the date of the draw unless and until the team removes itself from the waiting list in writing to Cal South. Teams may accept previously unregistered players and players transferred from teams not entered in Cup Competition until the roster freeze date for the team's age group. All changes to team rosters, adds, transfers, etc., including electronically posted changes to tournament entries, team rosters, adds, transfers, etc., made via the internet, must be posted by 6:00pm on the day prior to the draw (see question below). (Cup Competition Rules III and IV)

https://www.calsouth.com/en/questions-answers/


----------



## coachrefparent (Sep 22, 2018)

Chalklines said:


> What does cup tied mean? Arnt you free to walk after the roster freeze is over?


Yes, but if you are still on the old team roster (ie haven't registered for the new season and transferred to team yet), the old team can put you on their state cup roster (most automatically put their whole roster) and kid is screwed if after tie date. Generally players aren't transferred off old team until transferred onto new team. 

If you KNOW you are leaving after this season, best bet is to get a cal south transfer and have them put you in the pool with no team. This way you can't be put on anyone's state cup roster until you decide on new team.


----------



## MA0812 (Sep 22, 2018)

Jason said:


> Daughter plays for a flight 1 team but the drive has been to hard for us and we are looking to transfer to a team that is closer to home.  How difficult is it to switch teams?


I have seen it happen successfully a few times. Find a new team prior to requesting it. If there is a legit hardship and not just looking for greener grass most doc’s will release you albeit without a refund.


----------



## Messi>CR7 (Sep 22, 2018)

Dummy said:


> Unless your player has a clear landing spot on a team that she wants to play with for the long term, it is probably not worth the effort to transfer this fall.  Once league ends in November, she will have all winter to find a team that is closer to home.  This will be much less stressful, which is important because you don’t want to exchange the time that she would have spent commuting and playing for time spent waiting and worrying.  If the commuting is affecting her studies, just don’t do it unless it fits in her (and your family’s) schedule - reasonable coaches understand this provided that there is clear communication.  Good luck!


This is spot on.  She can go find a new team literally seven weeks from now.  Just email the potential new team's coach and ask to join a training session or two after the fall league is over (don't go to those big club-wide tryouts).  If she is not particular about playing in the State Cup, she can practice with the new team as early as November.  Unless you are driving your kid to play for Pep Guadiola, life is too short to be spending _unhappily_ on the freeways of Southern California.


----------



## Desert619 (Sep 23, 2018)

This question hits close to home for me. I could have written this myself. 

The answer is: the only way you can switch now  is by having the doc approve the release. If the doc approves it, you request a release via cal south. If they don’t approve the release you are pretty much stuck with them till state cup. However you can jump teams after league you just can’t participate in state cup with the new team, again this is if they don’t release you. 

As for us we decided to finish out our commitment. As much as I would love to leave now I don’t want to burn bridges. It’s best to leave on good terms 


Good luck!


----------



## Chalklines (Sep 23, 2018)

You would really need to hold a grudge not to release a player (kid) as a doc.

If they don't want to be part of the club, let them walk.


----------



## Soccer43 (Sep 23, 2018)

most will release even if they are not happy about it.  If they deny the release they have to have a pretty darn good reason and you can appeal it to Cal South to make it happen.


----------



## Zdrone (Sep 23, 2018)

Chalklines said:


> You would really need to hold a grudge not to release a player (kid) as a doc.
> 
> If they don't want to be part of the club, let them walk.


If upset, they can drag out the process to show their disdain.


----------



## timbuck (Sep 23, 2018)

Rules or upsetting a coach or doc aside....
If you leave what happens to the team?
If it’s an 11v11 team with 13 players and you leaving means they only have 12-  The you’ll burn a bridge with the club and the families. 
If your kid was given a spot over a kid who was nearly equal, but the coach offered to you-  I think you need to stick it out.


----------



## Soccer43 (Sep 23, 2018)

There are many aspects to consider in what is the best fit for your DD.  There are lessons to  teach regarding commitment, discipline, and loyalty and there is also the other side of making a good decision about what is in the best interest for your child.  The clubs do not own your child, club soccer is not child labor or indentured servitude.  As parents, we have to make the right decisions for the well being of our children and at the end of the day that is what is the most important component.  Coaches will always make the best decision for the well being of their team whether it is good for your DD and family or not, parent's decisions are to focus on their child.


----------

